# 2013 Sentra MP3 playing - strange problem



## rgcazo (Mar 31, 2013)

This is really an odd problem, not a serious one, but just weird. I've never had this happen with any other mp3-car player.

My car has a single CD player that plays MP3s just fine. I have a CD, that I burned MP3s to. It has 8 folders with 99 files in each folder (don't ask why, that's just how it's burned).

I'm listening to this CD and I get to folder 6, track 10, and when it tries to move onto track 11, it goes back to the beginning of folder 1, track 1. The player "thinks" that folder 6, track 10 is the last track on the disk when it is not.

Ok, so this CD is whacked in some way. I put in a different CD, with the same format (8 folders, 99 tracks each), different content, and the same thing happens. I get to folder 6, track 10, and "bam", back to the beginning. Nothing after folder 6, track 10.

These CD's work in all my other vehicles (because I tried). The CD's are not corrupt because I copied folders 6, 7 and 8 off the CD to burn onto another disk so I can hear them.

I'd really like to know why this is happening. Does this make any sense?
Cheers.
Randy


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Direct from the owners manual:

Folder levels Folder levels: 8, Max folders: 255 (including root folder), Files: 512 (Max. 255 files for one folder)

While that doesn't quite correspond to your 610 maximum files, it does point to a maximum number of files nonetheless.

Owners Manual - Read it...


----------



## rgcazo (Mar 31, 2013)

Funny you should mention that. After I posted, I thought that maybe I should check the manual.

That does kind of jive. Your math is a little off however. The first five folders with 99 files is 495 files. The sixth folder with the 10 readable files makes a total of 505 files. If the folders are counted as files, that's 6 more files and the root counts as another. That makes the 512.

I guess that explains it. Thanks for looking in the manual!


----------

